# feeding the backyard deer



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a few of my pets. They visit every day.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can I come over?

Anyways cool vid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would go up to fill the feeder in the past and the deer would move off a short ways till I was done...... then they returned once I was leaving....till some started dieing and the rest got wise  
haven't been down since the bonus weekend I am sure they are looking for more corn then what I had left


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

They are in our backyard two to three times a day. They poke their heads over the back hill and wait for me to finish feeding the birds and squirrels and leave. Last year my wife named one Missy and she would answer at the sound of her name and get as close as ten feet waiting for us to toss her some corn. She came back again this year with two fawns, a buck and a doe. She still responds to her name but will not allow us to approach her and the fawns any closer than fifty feet.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Shame on you and others for feeding the deer. You are part of the problem for the overpopulation.

Survival of the fittest. Let the weak ones who cannot find food die and take down as many as we can with bows and shotguns. Then consider feeding them fertility control agents.

http://www.ci.carrboro.nc.us/pd/PDFs/suburbandeer.pdf

Deer devastate our landscaping. A doe ran through our neighbors screened in porch. Even our police cars have hit them with their cars.

We have had up to 23 deer in our backyard at one time.

Stop the feeding and let natural selection take over.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow, with so many ways to reply to the post above me, yet so little desire to do so, I think I'll just ignore it and let "natural selection" run it's course on that post!

Cool vid, Lewis, and that's somethin' else, Shortdrift! During the winter months, occasionally my mother will throw apples out for them... Boy do they love that! There's only a mother deer who comes by, with 2 ( or 3?) fawns.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

OSUdaddy said:


> Shame on you and others for feeding the deer. You are part of the problem for the overpopulation.
> 
> Survival of the fittest. Let the weak ones who cannot find food die and take down as many as we can with bows and shotguns. Then consider feeding them fertility control agents.
> 
> ...



I truly doubt that the amount of corn consumed by the deer in my backyard would keep any of them alive. There is plenty of natural food available in the surronding woods. I look at the birdseed and corn as an after dinner treat. My deer hunting was abruptley ended back in 07 and I can't walk to well in the woods so I continue to enjoy observing and feeling the excitement that only a whitetail can stir, especially when the big boy shows up.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> I truly doubt that the amount of corn consumed by the deer in my backyard would keep any of them alive. There is plenty of natural food available in the surronding woods. I look at the birdseed and corn as an after dinner treat. My deer hunting was abruptley ended back in 07 and I can't walk to well in the woods so I continue to enjoy observing and feeling the excitement that only a whitetail can stir, especially when the big boy shows up.


Multiply your feed to the other thousands of bambi lovers feeding the deer in any general area and your belief falls apart.

BTW: You love to watch the deer that you loved to kill? Please explain that.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

OSUdaddy said:


> BTW: You love to watch the deer that you loved to kill? Please explain that.


Or the flip side: luring deer in by feeding them, only to shoot them once they arrive. Please explain that!


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

shortdrift no need to explain anything most of us know what your sayin keep enjoyin watchin those deer quite a thrill i am sure . You can never please everyone so dont try.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

whjr15 said:


> Or the flip side: luring deer in by feeding them, only to shoot them once they arrive. Please explain that!





Shortdrift said:


> I My deer hunting was abruptley ended back in 07 and I can't walk to well in the woods so I continue to enjoy observing and feeling the excitement that only a whitetail can stir, especially when the big boy shows up.


Did he say he lures them then shoots them?


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

God made 50'' Plasma TV's and National Geographic so that man didn't need to mess with mother nature, right ?

Where I Grew up in Cuyahoga county, They used to have scheduled Deer Shoots with several men on platformed pickup trucks and high powered rifles to try and thin the deer herds. Deer are a nuisance. They breed like rabbits, and cause damage like rodents . I love nature too, and animals, but its about not allowing them to be conditioned to seek out people for food. Remember, deer may be cute, but ticks are not! You're not supposed to feed wild animals at any state parks either.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

No, and I never said he did! I, unlike you, have no problem with anyone feeding deer if they so choose!

However, I find it very odd for some hunters to put down feed in a given area, so the deer will associate that spot with a free meal; then shoot when they arrive. 

Yet when the "Bambi lovers" feed them but _don't_ shoot them, they're the bad guys! Hypocritical much?


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

From my front porch:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

We've been lucky to have mild winters recently. A Healthy deer herd can double in size within one breeding season. This is a lot of food for a growing herd and a shrinking habitat. Deer have very few, if any natural predators in this area. No need for anyone to be emotional, its just fact. Deer are overpopulating many areas, and when people need to step in to chemically sterilize deer at taxpayer cost, its ridiculous. We've create a perfect scenario for them to over-breed.

Animal lovers - think about the millions of emaciated, starving, deer we will have when the next real Ohio winter hits, if we do not fix this problem soon.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I guess we're totally on different ends of the opinion spectrum here, but that's ok! You say over_population_, I say over*development*. Look at how many acres of deer-suitable (read: woods) habitat man is destroying every day. Where do you think the deer, who once lived there, go to? They don't just vanish into thin air! No, they migrate to the next patch of woods -- until Wal-Mart decides they're opening up a store there! You see where I'm going with this?

Sure the population *density* of deer, in suburban areas, is higher today than it ever was, but that's to be expected as suburbia is bigger, and deeper into deer territory, than it ever was!!!! How could anyone argue that?

Take a look at www.historicaerials.com and check out the old aerial shots if you need cold, hard evidence! (goes back to the early 50's if I recall correctly) 



OSUdaddy said:


> From my front porch:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Overpopulation vs overdevelopment is merely a subjective matter of semantics. There are too many deer and people mixed together, and it's causing problems.

WOW OSUDADDY Id hate to see the minefield that your yard has become!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thor said:


> Overpopulation vs overdevelopment is merely a subjective matter of semantics. There are too many deer and people mixed together, and it's causing problems.
> 
> WOW OSUDADDY Id hate to see the minefield that your yard has become!


And why are there too many deer and people mixed together?! Ohhhh ok, I get it now!!... *Under*development! Too many people living in the woods! 

In all seriousness, as our territory grows, theirs shrinks. Period. Not a subjective matter, not opinion, not anything but fact. Common sense even. 

When Company X chops down 50 acres of woods, 50 acres worth of deer are displaced into any other habitable environment they can find. It may, and probably will be, the woods in your backyard! 

Steady deer population + less habitable land = higher population *density.* Density being the key word. Yes it is a problem, but it's a problem we've created ourselves. There's simply no room.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis, Ron,

Nice!

OSUdaddy, you and your neighbors needs to kill a bunch of those deer. You are doing them much more harm by letting their population explode unchecked than Ron will ever do to them with a little food.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

OSUdaddy said:


> Did he say he lures them then shoots them?


I did  but only when there....and legal in Ohio(not much different then hunting over a food plot,bean or corn field,apple orchard etc) at least I didn't set the feeder down by the cabin on my 50yard target range, where I could just slip out on the porch to shoot them.......
we have some show up here in the city, I don't feed..... just watch....Illegal to shoot in Columbus 
I am a meat hunter period
.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Lewis, Ron,
> 
> Nice!
> 
> OSUdaddy, you and your neighbors needs to kill a bunch of those deer. You are doing them much more harm by letting their population explode unchecked than Ron will ever do to them with a little food.



That's his problem Lundy, he can't! His location under his name is Avon Lake. There's been a very known deer overpopulation in AL for many years. They've been trying to pass a controlled hunt for ever but it always gets shot down (unintentional pun) by some activist group or another. I understand that point of view, I grew up out in AL and they are everywhere. Though feeding deer some corn is not going to cause any additional problems nor create any dependancy, OSUDaddy.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't live in Avon Lake, I live in rural Guernsey county among several hundred acres , so it not likely the deer I feed will cause some soccer mom to wreck her suv.
We have real hunting seasons and manage the deer herd quite well.
I dont think one coffee can of feed among up to 18 deer is going to cause overpopulation problems.
We enjoy watching the deer and live in the perfect rural setting to do so.

I also am well aware of some of the urban deer overpopulation problems. Particularly some of the areas in northern Ohio near the CVNRA.
Thought some might enjoy the video, but I also knew some misinformed might have a problem with it.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Pretty cool video! Thanks for sharing. 

If it makes you happy keep on doing it. You will always have the city slickers and the concrete kids that have no idea what they are talking about. 

You could give a million dollars to some people and they won't do anything but complain they have to pay taxes.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I get them in the yard sometimes. They like to nibble around and rest in the gardens. I've lost some garden plants to them, but not much damage. They're not shy of the house. I shot this video while walking out the back door of the garage - but I did not make eye contact, I looked straight ahead and filmed sideways.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

OSUdaddy said:


> Multiply your feed to the other thousands of bambi lovers feeding the deer in any general area and your belief falls apart.
> 
> BTW: You love to watch the deer that you loved to kill? Please explain that.


I spent the better part of my lifetime hunting and fishing and gained a strong respect for the outdoors and all the creatures that inhabit it. I also used the woods and water as a source of food supplement in a respective and non wasteful manner. 
I have also learned to read the Posts on OGF and try to remain on subject rather than using the content to get on my self serving soap box to vent any pent up frustrations of which I am proud to say, I have non. 

BTW; I also feed the fish in the lake out front and occasionaly take a few to eat.

IMO you spent too much time watching the Disney channel.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn Lewis, I had no clue something like this would cause such a stir from a few people...... People clear parts of once rural wooded areas, build houses and create the latest and greatest housing development and deer are the problem? Hmmm, I think I'll build a house on an island and complain about all the water. Not that I could afford to build on an island


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

whjr15 said:


> I guess we're totally on different ends of the opinion spectrum here, but that's ok! You say over_population_, I say over*development*. Look at how many acres of deer-suitable (read: woods) habitat man is destroying every day. Where do you think the deer, who once lived there, go to? They don't just vanish into thin air! No, they migrate to the next patch of woods -- until Wal-Mart decides they're opening up a store there! You see where I'm going with this?
> 
> Sure the population *density* of deer, in suburban areas, is higher today than it ever was, but that's to be expected as suburbia is bigger, and deeper into deer territory, than it ever was!!!! How could anyone argue that?
> 
> Take a look at www.historicaerials.com and check out the old aerial shots if you need cold, hard evidence! (goes back to the early 50's if I recall correctly)


I havve lived in the same area for 50+ years.....Fifty years ago if I saw a deer every 5 years it was a treat and this was roaming a 200 acre farm and woods. Farm is still there and neighborhood hasn't changed much but now if I don't see an average of a deer or two a week it is slow. Human population density - lillte change here.... Deer population skyrocketing.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewis said:


> Just a few of my pets. They visit every day.
> lewis and deer - YouTube


Bless you my friend, Taking care of God 's creatures is a noble task! 
Before anyone mistakes me for a ranting ANTI, let me say I have been a hunter for over 50 years and have taken my share. I am way more selective these days (and I will be in the woods this weekend enjoying Nature and watching all the creatures)-but at the same time hoping that buck of a lifetime comes by and provides lean, nutrious, sustanance!!
The highend house in the beautiful newer development with highend cars and suv's in the driveway kinda makes me sick when I hear some complain abt. the animals that come with it.THE ANIMALS WERE THERE FIRST! If you want to live there, try to coexist! That's all the animals are trying to do! 
Another thing that makes me sick are the ethnic groups-and "Young Guns!" who buy all the tags they are allowed and relentlessly pursue the deer til EVERY tag is filled! Only to fill the freezer and then start trying to find ways to give the rest away before the meat spoils! Taking more than you need WILL accomplish THE INSURANCE MAN 'S goals of reducing the herd to unsustainable levels. This, after working so hard to restore them from near extinction, to where we are today!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with feeding them.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Feed them, shoot them, eat them is my motto!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Great pics. Can't feed them in Independence, Ohio. It's illegal.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Your particular area is exactly the area(s) I'm referring to, in which the recently "homeless" deer are displaced to. There are more PERCEIVED deer because their DENSITY is higher!! The longer your particular stays unchanged, you will continue to see the deer population "grow" there! To think that these deer are thriving, to the extent of a population boom, when they're now competing for shrinking resources with resident and other displaced deer, is pretty ridiculous. It's really common sense, people!! Idontknow316 gets it!


Snakecharmer said:


> I havve lived in the same area for 50+ years.....Fifty years ago if I saw a deer every 5 years it was a treat and this was roaming a 200 acre farm and woods. Farm is still there and neighborhood hasn't changed much but now if I don't see an average of a deer or two a week it is slow. Human population density - lillte change here.... Deer population skyrocketing.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Its interesting, I have actually heard that deer were not originally this plentiful in these parts, as they feed in meadows and fields, not forests; we humans have actually CREATED their habitat by cutting down the forests and creating suitable suburban open areas complete with plants they eat and removing their predators. They do not have a "home" but are nomadic. Similar with raccoons and opossums, who also lived on the fringes of the forest originally. While humans have proven un-able to coexist with many animals, some animals have actually really benefited, maybe too much.
I was not a biology or ecology major, so I can't back any of that up, but it does make sense.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It is like comparing apples to oranges when looking at the deer population in suburbia versus the country. Many people living in the suburbs just cannot understand how a person cannot see deer on a regular basis because where they live they are very densely populated. And they are not thriving because a neighbor is feeding them unless they are putting out huge troughs of feed. They are thriving simply because they are not being hunted. As Lewis mentioned he lives in the country and I know based on recent discussions that the deer density in his area was anything but dense.

OSUDaddy, rather than chastising people here on OGF perhaps you should attend some city council meetings and try to promote a more aggressive hunting/removal method. If they are as thick as the stories indicate there should be several others who support action.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Lewis, Ron,
> 
> Nice!
> 
> OSUdaddy, you and your neighbors needs to kill a bunch of those deer. You are doing them much more harm by letting their population explode unchecked than Ron will ever do to them with a little food.


There was a proposal for sharp shooters to come in and thin the herd but the bambi lovers spoke the loudest and the proposal died.

Edit: I totally understand that we have caused the problem by taking over the habitat that was once theirs. I also understand that by taking no action to cull the herd on a regular basis made the problem worse.

I have been involved in trying to get the deer population under control but have yet to be successful. I will continue until this problem is solved.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> OSUDaddy, rather than chastising people here on OGF perhaps you should attend some city council meetings and try to promote a more aggressive hunting/removal method. If they are as thick as the stories indicate there should be several others who support action.


+1
Gahanna and New Albany(suburbs of Columbus) have adapted this to thin the deer down in there areas....connecting the home owners with bow hunters in the past....thinning the deer down 



OSUdaddy said:


> There was a proposal for sharp shooters to come in and thin the herd but the bambi lovers spoke the loudest and the proposal died.


that was the case at Sharon woods park.....it all happen one night in the dark, and when it was over.....well let them complain..... it's over....mission accomplished in the thinning of the miniature deer in there


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

I was wondering when someone would bring up sharron woods deal.they first tried birth control and spent thousands on something that didn't work.they tried trapping and transporting to a certain farm in the country and many ended up hit on the road and the others left it.finally they used sharpshooters to solve the problem.many people protested it but,it still got done.all the meat from this was donated to homeless shelters/food pantries. all of this was done with tax payers money.never heard a word about that.
I feed deer about year round except in the summer time.there is plenty of natural food for them then do to many acres of farm land.i see more deer during the summer months on my property then I ever due in the winter months.

if you enjoy feeding and watching them then keep it up and enjoy or the until the pass a law that states you can't.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

In the old Knox County history book (~1880s) they said the Indians would burn the forests off of the ridgetops along the Kokosing, so they could have a clear shot at the deer down on the river bottoms.

Think of calculating that shot with a handmade bow and arrow, shooting from about 200 feet above.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

OSUdaddy said:


> Shame on you and others for feeding the deer. You are part of the problem for the overpopulation.
> 
> Survival of the fittest. Let the weak ones who cannot find food die and take down as many as we can with bows and shotguns. Then consider feeding them fertility control agents.
> 
> ...


...always gotta be a schmuck in the crowd to smear a cool post...nice deer Lewis


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Parents live in Strongsville, and they have told me it is illegal to feed the deer in the town. They are constantly complaining bout the deer in the back yard. Strongsville use to be a rural as you could get when I was growing up 40 some years ago..

Just read where the deer population is down in ohio. Number of deer killed is down as well. (by hunting)

With all being said, I am going to go get a salt lick for those critters.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

All of this over a nice video and pictures of some deer.  As usual, someone is looking to place blame on others rather than making an effort to understand the facts. A coffee can of corn or a bird feeder isn&#8217;t allowing the deer population to grow, or overriding natural selection. Heck, a truckload of corn per week wouldn&#8217;t either, deer can not survive on corn. It&#8217;s a treat that they enjoy, that&#8217;s it. If they aren&#8217;t out there browsing for other foods, they die. Anyone that has a suburban yard with grass and shrubs (OSUdaddy) is more guilty than anyone throwing out a handful of corn.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OSUdaddy said:


> Shame on you and others for feeding the deer. You are part of the problem for the overpopulation.
> 
> Survival of the fittest. Let the weak ones who cannot find food die and take down as many as we can with bows and shotguns. Then consider feeding them fertility control agents.
> 
> ...


Dude, you really need to get a life and get off the preaching gig. I have deer walk up to my bird feeder all the time. Am I suppose to stop feeding the birds too? Get your facts right before you preach to members on here that have hunted far longer than you have been here. Get out of the City and see just how many deer in the wild looking for food. The problem isn't feeding the deer, it's the State not increasing the numbers we are allowed to hunt each year. 
Time for me to head to the feed store for more corn, the deer are arriving for dinner soon. I want to have it ready for them when they get here.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Real first world problems you guys are having today, deer are everywhere in suburban Ohio, deal with it, and guess what if we didn't the areas where we can hunt would have terrible herds and small deer, it's a give or take.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Can't feed them in Independence, Ohio. It's illegal.


You can't do anything in Independence Agitation! Everything is illegal there. But I don't need to tell you that.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lmao k gone

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Has anyone else hit more than 1 deer within 2 miles of their house, on a city street, and then had to get the shaft from some pencil necked insurance agent in an office regarding deductibles ?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

whjr15 said:


> Your particular area is exactly the area(s) I'm referring to, in which the recently "homeless" deer are displaced to. There are more PERCEIVED deer because their DENSITY is higher!! The longer your particular stays unchanged, you will continue to see the deer population "grow" there! To think that these deer are thriving, to the extent of a population boom, when they're now competing for shrinking resources with resident and other displaced deer, is pretty ridiculous. It's really common sense, people!! Idontknow316 gets it!


You keep talking about displaced deer and indeed it does happen, happens everyday, however 50 years ago there were virtually NO deer where Avon lake is today.

The problem has grown as the population has grown due to the high reproductive rate and areas with no hunting harvest to keep the population in control.

If Avon lake or any other community that today is over run with deer controlled population through harvest there would be no problem.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

the argument isnt : feeding deer = more deer

the argument is "feeding deer= makes them more likely to come into urban areas looking for food, and less likely to fear people and cars"

More urban damage is done from more deer flocking to easy food sources. Animals have less developed frontal lobes and cannot reason, and are easily conditioned. When they enter urban environments, they get easy sources of food (from people), and they become conditioned to not look for food themselves, but to go get the easy meal from backyards, and then flower plots, shrubs, and ornamental trees. Again, luckily we've had mild winters with no hard freeze, and a lot of food sources. Few, if any of us are allowed to hunt the real "problems areas" where deer populations are too dense. Overpopulation of a species leads to easier spreading of disease, as well as competition for food and breeding grounds. A deer with large antlers can gore someone pretty badly too. - especially in the aggressive Rut season. (Rare, but It's documented and does happen) We need to reintroduce wolves into Ohio, and bring in more coyotes as NATURAL predators and a natural way to keep populations in check. This, from a former biology major.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From the looks of the tracks in my yard, made at night, deer are not doing well in the small remaining woodlots. That being said, they can eat anything they desire in my yard. (It was a corn field before my house was built maybe 50 yrs ago.) I love to observe them(and all wildlife)-it is a wonder that they can survive with all the hunting-liberal limits/multiple seasons-close farming, and urban development. They are truly amazing animals!
Don't be too hard on OSU, everyone has an opinion and he has every right to voice his on this public forum. I think something needs to be done to control the numbers in such areas but have no idea what works. Seems everything I've seen or read about is only temporary at best. 
I once asked a ranger in CVN(P) what they could do about the expanding deer herd and she said, as long as the name has the word "Park" in it, there would be NO public hunting. That sharpshooters-and the reintroduction of "predators"-are the only options, and nobody is going to recommend the later one!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thor said:


> We need to reintroduce wolves into Ohio, and bring in more coyotes as NATURAL predators and a natural way to keep populations in check. This, from a former biology major.


As if the general public will be excited about having their children walking in parks with wolf packs hunting them down.

We have the most ideal predator available to us to keep the numbers in check. Humans. Why don't we utilize them? Bringing in more coyotes and even wolves would lead to many more problems in suburban areas than are currently being encountered with deer.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thor said:


> the argument isnt : feeding deer = more deer
> 
> the argument is "feeding deer= makes them more likely to come into urban areas looking for food, and less likely to fear people and cars"
> 
> More urban damage is done from more deer flocking to easy food sources. Animals have less developed frontal lobes and cannot reason, and are easily conditioned. When they enter urban environments, they get easy sources of food (from people), and they become conditioned to not look for food themselves, but to go get the easy meal from backyards, and then flower plots, shrubs, and ornamental trees. Again, luckily we've had mild winters with no hard freeze, and a lot of food sources. Few, if any of us are allowed to hunt the real "problems areas" where deer populations are too dense. Overpopulation of a species leads to easier spreading of disease, as well as competition for food and breeding grounds. A deer with large antlers can gore someone pretty badly too. - especially in the aggressive Rut season. (Rare, but It's documented and does happen) We need to reintroduce wolves into Ohio, and bring in more coyotes as NATURAL predators and a natural way to keep populations in check. This, from a former biology major.


Again, then all the suburbanites need to get rid of their grass, shrubs, and landscaping. Make the yards like so many in Florida, all gravel. 
BTW, Lewis lives in a rural area, which he already stated.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Humans have a government-limited hunting season, and a lot of restrictions on WHERE we can hunt. People should be more scared of Rabies or Lyme Disease than coyotes (which are small and often scared of people). I may be wrong, but didn't wolves original range spread down to Ohio at one time? There have been some good reported results with the re-introduction of wolves at Yellowstone National Park to help control populations too. Would wolves in Ohio be any worse than the Mountain Lions in Pennsylvania or Black Bears that hang out in nearby West Virginia, and Pennsylvania. 

Scheduled deer shoots are nice, but they are not the best solution for every area. There has been a lot of backlash from city dwellers regarding these deer shoots too. May areas that need thinning of populations have such little woods, or so many people that a deer shoot isn't possible. Many people can look through their "woods" and see the houses on the other street. This is very true of the area I grew up in : Broadview Heights/Brecksville/Strongsville/North Royalton/Independance. 

I totally agree that hunters could be helping by taking more deer, but you'd have to shoot your way through all the red tape first.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

just had 7 doe's run out in front of me going to pick up the grand daughter at the local middle school after basketball practice and the deer tracks in the snow around were amazing.
wish I had my camera


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

M.Magis, 

its not by choice that city dwellers turn their backyards into urban atrocities. There are city by laws that prevent you from "not cutting your grass" and letting your backyard go wild. Property values are intertwined with appearance, upkeep, and adherence to city building codes and laws regarding "eye-sores". There can be steep penalties and fines levied on homeowners who "keep it real". Pressure from neighbors, neighborhood organizations, and the government makes this harder than it has to be, and exacerbates the problem.

Sorry buddy, its more of a complicated problem than that.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer pictures Shortdrift. I feed the deer in my backyard everyday too. My backyard butts up to Swancreek Metropark. If I see a good buck like that I know his days are numbered because someone ends up poaching them. Sad but true. If they needed the deer that bad shoot some does and not he deer everyone enjoys. The real problem is the DNR and the metroparks. The metroparks blame the state saying that they are the states deer and its up to the state to manage them. Then the state blames the metroparks saying that it is thier land. They pass this around every year and nothing ever gets done to get the numbers in check. The only things that helps keep the deer in check are cars and poachers. Probably nothing will ever get done until someone dies in a car/deer crash. Niether party wants the public blame for killing bambi.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thor said:


> M.Magis,
> 
> its not by choice that city dwellers turn their backyards into urban atrocities. There are city by laws that prevent you from "not cutting your grass" and letting your backyard go wild. Property values are intertwined with appearance, upkeep, and adherence to city building codes and laws regarding "eye-sores". There can be steep penalties and fines levied on homeowners who "keep it real". Pressure from neighbors, neighborhood organizations, and the government makes this harder than it has to be, and exacerbates the problem.
> 
> Sorry buddy, its more of a complicated problem than that.


No, not really. Have you ever seen a Florida neighborhood? Most yards are immaculate, and rules down there are far stricter than most around here. The gravel yards are actually quite nice, nicer than many traditional yards. Its just that people here dont want to pay for it, or accept that theyre part of the problem. And lets be clear, I dont think gravel yards are a good idea. But this has gotten to the point of being stupid, blaming people who throw out a handful of corn to the deer.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Would you believe that the 3/4 quart of shelled corn I put out for THE SQUIRRELS could result in this. These three under norished deer showed up today while I was being chastised for aiding the population explosion. Guess that the College Grad was right.

Figured I should come clean and show what I have been raising in the garage in an effort to provide more bucks to service the does.

Hope these pictures and my confession bring this thread back to the original intent.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have thought of feeding here in the city, but corn is expensive and really don't need the added poop in the yard more then the dogs and a few rabbits too....and of coarse an occasional pile from the deer

love the pic's guys and keep doing what your doing


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> All of this over a nice video and pictures of some deer.  As usual, someone is looking to place blame on others rather than making an effort to understand the facts. A coffee can of corn or a bird feeder isnt allowing the deer population to grow, or overriding natural selection. Heck, a truckload of corn per week wouldnt either, deer can not survive on corn. Its a treat that they enjoy, thats it. If they arent out there browsing for other foods, they die. Anyone that has a suburban yard with grass and shrubs (OSUdaddy) is more guilty than anyone throwing out a handful of corn.


Most intelligent post here yet!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shortdrift the college grad is right. Your excessive feeding is what he is referring to. Do the deer a favor and cut back to 5/8 of a quart. This will make all parties happy. TY


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..i think this thread is kinda hilarious considering the threads just a few weeks ago where everyone was b****ing about not seeing any deer during gun season and the population being way down! : )


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ..i think this thread is kinda hilarious considering the threads just a few weeks ago where everyone was b****ing about not seeing any deer during gun season and the population being way down! : )


This thread is hilarious. But I do agree that the deer population is way down. The DNR go about handling the urban deer problem all wrong. Instead of tackling the pockets with high numbers they do a blanket coverage to make look like they are doing something. Here is a prime example. They go and make all of Lucas county an urban deer zone where you can take 6 urban deer. Then they go and change it from zone A to zone B. So now you can take 10 deer in lucas county. The only places that you could possibly take that many deer in one season would be from Swancreek metropark or Wildwood metropark. As for the rest of the county you would be lucky to take 2 or 3 deer if you hunted your tail off. That is not handling the problem in my book. 

As far as feeding deer a little bit of corn.......who cares. That amount of corn will not hurt the deer population. That is unless you feed them mass amounts like Shortdrift does. Thats got to get expensive!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I love the urban deer, they are more or less like pets. I'll stop and talk to them on my way to my fishing spots and they just sort of look at me like "hey whats up buddy" (all while like 10ft away).

You kill my furry lil friends im comin after ya


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> This thread is hilarious. But I do agree that the deer population is way down. The DNR go about handling the urban deer problem all wrong. Instead of tackling the pockets with high numbers they do a blanket coverage to make look like they are doing something. Here is a prime example. They go and make all of Lucas county an urban deer zone where you can take 6 urban deer. Then they go and change it from zone A to zone B. So now you can take 10 deer in lucas county. The only places that you could possibly take that many deer in one season would be from Swancreek metropark or Wildwood metropark. As for the rest of the county you would be lucky to take 2 or 3 deer if you hunted your tail off. That is not handling the problem in my book.
> 
> As far as feeding deer a little bit of corn.......who cares. That amount of corn will not hurt the deer population. That is unless you feed them mass amounts like Shortdrift does. Thats got to get expensive!


...yes..your correct about the deer population...still a funny thread though : )


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Thor said:


> We need to reintroduce wolves into Ohio, and bring in more coyotes as NATURAL predators and a natural way to keep populations in check. This, from a former biology major.


How bout we open a three day season on everyone that thinks this is a good idea.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

The date is wrong. Just took this out my shop door.

We feed all year and during the winter we average 8 to 16 does and young of the year. Spring and summer we have 3 does along with there fawns. Quite a sight watching the young grow up, loose there spots and the little bottons pop out on the bucks. 
There pretty good with are flower gardens,, they usually wait till the flowers are in full bloom before eating them.

Yes I also hunt a little but not in my backyard.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> You can't do anything in Independence Agitation! Everything is illegal there. But I don't need to tell you that.


When I hung my deer in the garage for a few days, I got a warning from the city that I was in violation of the law for parking my pickup truck in the driveway. They threatened me with legal action. Seriously!!!  It's just wrong when a guy can't hang a deer in his garage. Next one I will hang in my yard so I can park my pickup in the garage. That should make them happy.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Agitation Free said:


> When I hung my deer in the garage for a few days, I got a warning from the city that I was in violation of the law for parking my pickup truck in the driveway. They threatened me with legal action. Seriously!!!  It's just wrong when a guy can't hang a deer in his garage. Next one I will hang in my yard so I can park my pickup in the garage. That should make them happy.


I would hang it in the front yard.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

DaleM said:


> Dude, you really need to get a life and get off the preaching gig. I have deer walk up to my bird feeder all the time. Am I suppose to stop feeding the birds too? Get your facts right before you preach to members on here that have hunted far longer than you have been here. Get out of the City and see just how many deer in the wild looking for food. The problem isn't feeding the deer, it's the State not increasing the numbers we are allowed to hunt each year.
> Time for me to head to the feed store for more corn, the deer are arriving for dinner soon. I want to have it ready for them when they get here.


DUDE, what do you know about me? Is it based soley on my join date? Based on your comments, it is.

Yes, the problem (at least in my area) is with DUDES like you and the OP feeding the deer, along with no hunting regs and DUDES purchasing properties and building houses on that property, taking away land once owned by the deer.

I have been active in trying to get a plan together to cull the herd but DUDES like you (in my area) are against it as they like to feed the deer in their back yard. Bambi lovers.

DUDE, you have a right to your opinion as do I.

DUDE, you mentioned that I need to get a life but base on your post count it seems like you do.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i feed the deer at my place it beats having them eat all the shrubs


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> From the looks of the tracks in my yard, made at night, deer are not doing well in the small remaining woodlots. That being said, they can eat anything they desire in my yard. (It was a corn field before my house was built maybe 50 yrs ago.) I love to observe them(and all wildlife)-it is a wonder that they can survive with all the hunting-liberal limits/multiple seasons-close farming, and urban development. They are truly amazing animals!
> Don't be too hard on OSU, everyone has an opinion and he has every right to voice his on this public forum. I think something needs to be done to control the numbers in such areas but have no idea what works. Seems everything I've seen or read about is only temporary at best.
> I once asked a ranger in CVN(P) what they could do about the expanding deer herd and she said, as long as the name has the word "Park" in it, there would be NO public hunting. That sharpshooters-and the reintroduction of "predators"-are the only options, and nobody is going to recommend the later one!


Quailhollow state "park" is having a muzzleloading youth hunt this sunday.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ..i think this thread is kinda hilarious considering the threads just a few weeks ago where everyone was b****ing about not seeing any deer during gun season and the population being way down! : )


+1..............I had the same thoughts....


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

DaleM said:


> Little do you know. My count is because I was of the 8 that started this site.
> By the way I don't feed the deer on my property
> Don't assume you know someone. Most of your post are negative anyway. Say good night dude hope you can start posting positive comments in 2013


Hey DUDE, most of my posts are not negative. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/search.php?searchid=5027018

As I said, you do not know me.

Happy trails post count king.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Backstraps on the grill tomorrow! From the deer my son shot the other day from our deer feeder! They taste the same whether from the feeder or in the deep woods of southern ohio! Yum Yum!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Agitation Free said:


> When I hung my deer in the garage for a few days, I got a warning from the city that I was in violation of the law for parking my pickup truck in the driveway. They threatened me with legal action. Seriously!!!  It's just wrong when a guy can't hang a deer in his garage. Next one I will hang in my yard so I can park my pickup in the garage. That should make them happy.


You aren't allowed to park your pickup in your driveway??


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ditchdigger said:


> Quailhollow state "park" is having a muzzleloading youth hunt this sunday.


That is a total -and not very well known -surprise. Since I could shoot a slug from my yard and hit QHSP, I will definitely be in my tree stand out back Sunday! I know for a fact that there are some true monsters in there and after the first shots are fired, one of those wallhangers might run my way! By the way, I guess I should have said "National Park"(Gee, I thought I did!). Big difference!!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> That is a total -and not very well known -surprise. Since I could shoot a slug from my yard and hit QHSP, I will definitely be in my tree stand out back Sunday! I know for a fact that there are some true monsters in there and after the first shots are fired, one of those wallhangers might run my way! By the way, I guess I should have said "National Park"(Gee, I thought I did!). Big difference!!


I know there are some big ones in the park! I have some nice pics!I live across the street from the park.If you shoot one of those monsters let me know because I might have a pic of him.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

You guys may have seen this in parks and wilderness areas around the state - sometimes they set up a fenced "exclosure" to keep deer out, as an experiment to see what the succession of undergrowth would be without their presence.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> > Originally Posted by Thor
> > We need to reintroduce wolves into Ohio, and bring in more coyotes as NATURAL predators and a natural way to keep populations in check. This, from a former biology major.
> 
> 
> How bout we open a three day season on everyone that thinks this is a good idea.


How about we don't :S . Wolves, Coyote's, Cougars, Bears etc... used to roam all over the lower 48 till we came here. Reintroducing wolves would be a great idea in areas where there's lots of Forest for them to keep to themselves and cull the deer population. Look at all the good it has done @ Yellowstone, areas that have been over eaten by Deer and Elk are now returning to their natural state and the herds are healthier instead of starving. 


This is one of the funniest threads I've read here in my short time as a member  , so the guy feeds some deer in his backyard, big deal, no reason to make a federal case out of it  .


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

spikeg79 said:


> How about we don't :S . Wolves, Coyote's, Cougars, Bears etc... used to roam all over the lower 48 till we came here. Reintroducing wolves would be a great idea in areas where there's lots of Forest for them to keep to themselves and cull the deer population. Look at all the good it has done @ Yellowstone, areas that have been over eaten by Deer and Elk are now returning to their natural state and the herds are healthier instead of starving.
> 
> 
> This is one of the funniest threads I've read here in my short time as a member  , so the guy feeds some deer in his backyard, big deal, no reason to make a federal case out of it  .


I too think it's a little foolish in thinking that humans are the only species that needs protected.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I too feed them in a suburban area. Just 2-3x a wk and a gallon coffee can amount. I seriously doubt if im doing any harm.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FOSR said:


> You guys may have seen this in parks and wilderness areas around the state - sometimes they set up a fenced "exclosure" to keep deer out, as an experiment to see what the succession of undergrowth would be without their presence.
> 
> Mentor Marsh Deer Exclosures - YouTube


Like it!............


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> You aren't allowed to park your pickup in your driveway??


According to the "Building Official" of the Building Department. Got a warning letter, then a certified letter threatening me with legal action. My interpretation of the ordinance is different. I have notified the city. I hope they do take me to court. I believe I have enough documentation to expose him as a repeated liar and a very ignorant man.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Agitation Free said:


> According to the "Building Official" of the Building Department. Got a warning letter, then a certified letter threatening me with legal action. My interpretation of the ordinance is different. I have notified the city. I hope they do take me to court. I believe I have enough documentation to expose him as a repeated liar and a very ignorant man.


Good for you. Can't park in your own driveway! What's next? Can't keep the deer from starving! Down with THE MAN!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice original post. 

Ridiculous that there is always smeone who messes up threads.......Every time


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Perch said:


> Nice original post.
> 
> Ridiculous that there is always smeone who messes up threads.......Every time


Like me?

For all you bambi lovers:

http://www.farmanddairy.com/columns/...-do/14293.html

http://standardspeaker.com/feeding-d...fires-1.855343

http://www.anr.state.vt.us/site/html/reflect/jan11.htm

http://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/74763.html

Doh!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

My point is simple: why take everything too far?

A guy took a video of the deer in his backyard and shared it with us.

Thats that...........


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Because I showed how harmful it it by doing so.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh I see, well thank you for letting us know about all of that.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Perch said:


> My point is simple: why take everything too far?


Becuase it's winter on OGF


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

To quote one of my teenagers - " True Dat "


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Perch said:


> Oh I see, well thank you for letting us know about all of that.


You are welcome.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

You showed me how harmful it is??? 
I really doubt you could show me much of anything when it comes to deer or hunting.
You live in Yuppieville where a bunch of liberal idiots continually refuse to address your deer overpopulation problems.
If I lived in your neighborhood, where there is a problem, I would not feed the deer.

Bambi lover??
I have been hunting and killing deer for over 30 years.

Again,I live in very rural Guernsey county among several hundred acres.
We have real hunting seasons.
This is the perfect setting for someone who enjoys feeding and viewing the deer.

Your deer problems are not an issue here where I live.
You hijacked my thread because you have a deer problem in Avon Lake.
I must admit, I am puzzled why you cant seem to understand the difference between the two locations.

Mods...feel free to close this thread.


----------

